# I thought I lived in a quiet street!



## chrisfraser05 (24 Jun 2010)

Woke up in the early hours of the morning hearing what sounded like gun shots, assumed it was a farmer as we live right on the edge of the town.

Looked out this morning and most of my street is cordoned off and there are forensics and the like all over the shop. Theres a car with its rear screen shot out and one of those forensics tents set up!

Will take some pics later!

By the look of it we were lucky the shots were fired the oppostie direction from my house or we could have taken a stray round!


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/nor ... 400844.stm


----------



## chrisfraser05 (24 Jun 2010)

Heres a few pics, sorry about the quality.


















As you can see they've closed a fair old bit up the street. Looks like it all started in a house up the way and spilled out down and round the corner.
Looks like the guy was getting chased and got shot infront of the red clio, note the missing rear screen on the clio


----------



## a1Matt (24 Jun 2010)

Your post comes across as glamourising gun crime.  I find that distasteful, especially considering the BBC report says it is linked to a mans death.


----------



## Anita (24 Jun 2010)

Gosh that's frightening, and very sad.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> glamourising gun crime.


Isn't that what kids do these days? Sad world!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (24 Jun 2010)

Wow!!!!!! I really am not glamorising gun crime! Sorry if I came across that way as I meant nothing of the sort. It disgusts me to be honest. I'm used to being in danger when I'm in Afghanistan but I don't want it outside my front door!


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jun 2010)

chrisfraser05 said:
			
		

> I'm used to being in danger when I'm in Afghanistan but I don't want it outside my front door!



i think you landed your plane in the wrong place mate.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Jun 2010)

chrisfraser05 said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!!! I really am not glamorising gun crime! Sorry if I came across that way as I meant nothing of the sort. It disgusts me to be honest. I'm used to being in danger when I'm in Afghanistan but I don't want it outside my front door!



In which case I am happy to say...  I am sorry for getting the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (24 Jun 2010)

No worries fella 

On a management course I was on recently it was mentioned only 20% of human communication is actually the words, the rest is body language and the like. Its easy to see that something can be writen to sound one way but come across totally differently!


----------



## arty (25 Jun 2010)

Everywhere crime. Sit home and make nice fish tanks and You will be away from many probs .
And You know statistic how many people every day die from car accidents or drugs or alcohol, illnes, cancer, . . .
If compare with shot tragedies, that one drop in to Ocean.
Some weeks ago some blocks from my house shot too one man and no one news told about that, but his been gangster, everybody here know them and no body cry's for them.
And big carefull, if You something seen told only to police and don't telll to all world. What You know what's there - maybe gangs revenge, save Yourself and Your family and tell only police about what You seen, just my advice.


----------



## Nick16 (25 Jun 2010)

arty, are you able to write in correct english? i really struggle to make sense of your posts... 
(sorry if you are not english or theres a proper reason why you cant)


----------



## arty (25 Jun 2010)

I'm not English. We are Latvians.


----------



## arty (25 Jun 2010)

I can write in very good Latvian or Russian if You preffer 

I don't use ENglish online translator because many English poeple without these translators much better understund me.


Cheers


----------



## chrisfraser05 (25 Jun 2010)

I thought the same but didn't want to ask.


----------



## arty (25 Jun 2010)

No problems. If You 'didn't want to ask' that mean You are Cultural Man


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2010)

arty said:
			
		

> I can write in very good Latvian or Russian if You preffer



privet! kak dela?


----------



## arty (26 Jun 2010)

Paldies, labi
spasibo, normal'no


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2010)

moi russkiy ne ochen' horoshiy, no ia staraius'


----------

